# do you call your husband sexy/handsome/gl etc?



## asked13got31 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm trying to remember if my wife has every called me good looking, sexy etc. She might say I look good in something, but nothing direct. 

I hadn't given it any thought until a young woman I was flirting with called me hot. I don't think I turn heads, but I counted up more complements from other women than my wife, and lately have noticed more smiles and eye contact, not all the time, but enough for me!

I make an effort to complement my wife. She definitely has a jealous and controlling side. Am I being paranoid thinking that she might be trying to control me by not building me up?

What's normal for wives complementing their husbands?

She hasn't flipped out when I mentioned that other women I know have complemented me, so I've pushed that button a little.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

my wife tells me im sexya and very handsome all the time.
i need that, though.
its more important than turning heads, to me. although it wasnt always.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yup, I'll greet hubby with a "Hey Handsome" and swat him on the butt. IF he's been good, lol!

Just this morning he was talking about his pushup routine and I caressed his chest and told him how much more defined it looks.

I like saying things to make him feel good. I wish he was the same... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll admit, I kinda suck when it comes to handing out compliments... At least I did. Then, when I felt the lack of praise coming from my husband, I thought, "geez, I never really compliment him, either!" So I started here and there, and I only compliment sincerely - this was not a ploy to GET more, but to realize I can GIVE more. I should build him up and praise him on his good looks and great body that he spends so much time perfecting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife is a woman of few words. Yes, for any man reading this, my wife is one who really says little but means what she says. And, yet the funny part of it, she is a Speech and Language Pathologist. 

Ok, has she ever said I was handsome, sexy, etc. No. But, her actions say something else. She initiates as much as I do (you know ) and I think that in and of itself speaks volumes.  I am not that insecure that I need some verbal affirmation. I would rather get action than mindless praise.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Compliments are hugely important to SO and me. They aren't always about looks but we compliment each other constantly. It's one of the nicest things we can do for each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It IS entirely possible that a person would try to hold another persons self esteem down by the way...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

drerio said:


> My wife is a woman of few words. Yes, for any man reading this, my wife is one who really says little but means what she says. And, yet the funny part of it, she is a Speech and Language Pathologist.
> 
> Ok, has she ever said I was handsome, sexy, etc. No. But, her actions say something else. She initiates as much as I do (you know ) and I think that in and of itself speaks volumes.  I am not that insecure that I need some verbal affirmation. I would rather get action than mindless praise.


edit: I do tell her she is beautiful, but that is just me. I am Ok with this situation and we have maintained a healthy loving relationship for 18 years.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It IS entirely possible that a person would try to hold another persons self esteem down by the way...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would agree, it really would depend upon the situation and the person.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

drerio said:


> edit: I do tell her she is beautiful, but that is just me. I am Ok with this situation and we have maintained a healthy loving relationship for 18 years.


Not sure I buy it!  You're much too modest to fish! I'm sure the occasional compliment doesn't sting that much... LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep, we're both words of affirmation people, so I tell my husband all the time how handsome and sexy he is. He does the same for me, and I bask in the glow of his acknowledgement. 

We are both very average looking, but we love to compliment each other good-naturedly. We also see each other as we were when we were young and first fell in love. I think this is one of the reasons that we have lasted so long together.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Not sure I buy it!  You're much too modest to fish! I'm sure the occasional compliment doesn't sting that much... LoL!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just asked her, and she did remind me that she has verbally complimented me in the past... I think she may actually be right. But, she doesn't overdo it and I guess what I should say is when she does say it, she means it. It works for me


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Now that my h and I are in a healthier relationship we often compliment each other. I don't necessarily do it to make him feel good. I do it because I think it. If he looks good to me, I'll say it to him. If his butt turns me on I'll pinch it and tell him he has a nice butt. 

Why keep such wonderful thoughts to yourself, when it can brighten someone else's day?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is a very very humble man, he doesn't think he is anything special at all... he'll even tell me I am "warped" if I go on about him turning me on...I can really PLAY IT UP...and I love doing it.. love flirting, teasing, telling him/showing him what he does to me...how he reacts feeds something in me as well...

Probably making up for lost time here....I neglected this part of our marriage for many years...always loved him dearly but didn't flirt much or build him up with sexy comments.... I can see the change in him...I LOVE it...just by being at his beck and call, wanting his body ...showing my







desire.. I grab him, pull him into me... I am more of a groper than he is ! 

Many times when we're out....I might see him talking to someone across the room....or we're at the store separated..... I'll tell him afterwards (which I really do think this).... how if he wasn't mine, I'd be checking him out....he really IS my type.....even after all these yrs...he still holds that candle for me - burning bright... It makes him feel very loved. 
It's so important to validate & Keep the *Romance* alive & kicking for each other.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a 'words of affirmation' person too...and never realized how much a few flirtatious words/compliments can bring sunshine to my cloudy days...
I've started complimenting my husband a lot more too (though his love language is actually quality time) -well...its not like he's not going to enjoy the compliments...
He's been wearing a burnt orange check shirt since yesterday (I bought him the shirt for our anniversary) let's just say he's blushed quite a bit in the past 24 hours - what with my teasing glances and words directed at him...


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

my wife telling me she was just "checking me out" while i was doing some mundane task or chasing one of the kids...that always makes my day and gets me warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

The 'word' is huge for my H. He is easily lifted up or dragged down by the word.

So if I think he's looking handsome or sexy I always tell him.... it's such an effortless thing and it always makes him smile.

It's these small things in life/marriage that make the difference I believe... over time they add up and have a mighty effect on a relationship. Part of setting the 'tone' of the marriage.

OP- why would your wife want to drag you down. You say she wasn't jealous about the other woman giving you compliments. So what would be your wife's motive?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm always checking out my husband and yes he knows. So either I'm saying it or showing it either way he knows I think he is sexy and handsome.


----------

